# Proline SV-701 tablet



## mercia (Oct 6, 2016)

Good day

I have a problem with my tablet. When I switch on the tablet it only go to the screen of Proline your potential and then it is stuck on this screen. What can be the problem? and how can I fix it?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

See if these directions will factory reset your Proline tablet:
1. Power the Tablet off.
2. Press and hold the *Volume Down* button of the device, then press and hold the *Power* button.
3. Continue to hold both buttons until a bootloader screen appears.
4. Wait for the prompt that says to *"Press <VOL_UP>"* then press the *Volume Up* button to start the process.
5. Navigate to Erase content.


----------



## mercia (Oct 6, 2016)

I did do al the steps that you told me, but if I press and hold the Volume Down button and then press and hold the power button and I keep hold both buttons it only give me a green screen with nothing and after a few minutes it switched off. So what must I do now


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If a bootloader screen never appears, I assume your tablet can not be repaired because it will not go back to a factory reset.


> So what must I do now


 Take it some place locally that repairs android devices or simply buy another tablet.


----------

